# Wie kann ich CSS in einer html-Tabelle speziell einbinden?



## Emsig (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe folgendes Problem und zwar, will ich ein Menüleiste auf meiner Homepage erstellen die ich mit CSS formatieren will.

Ich habe mein Homepage Layout mit Hilfe einer Tabelle entworfen und würde nur gern, eben in das bestimmte Kästchen in der Tabelle mein Menü einfügen.
Momentan habe ich auch schon so die Links meines Menüs dort eingefügt, die auch jetzt quasi als normale Links dort erscheinen.

Leider bekomme ich es nicht hin, dass meine css datei im html dokument richtig aufgerufen wird. Was genau muss ich den im Header und im Body und dort ist eben die Frage genau in welcher Form angeben, sodass er meine css-Datei richtig ließt

Im html-Tutorial habe ich schon nachgeguckt, aber dann klickte ich mich ja von Punkt zu Punkt, und nachher habe ich doch net durchgeblickt 

Kann mir bitte jemand eine klare verständliche Auskunft geben, wie ich dies am besten machen, sodass es nachher funktioniert?


----------



## Acriss (28. Oktober 2007)

Entweder über
table
tr
td das waere dann allgemein

oder du gibst den einzelnen Feldern eine id bzw Klasse


----------



## Emsig (28. Oktober 2007)

und wie gebe ich den einzelnen Feldern eine id oder classe?


----------



## Maik (28. Oktober 2007)

Hi,



Emsig hat gesagt.:


> Leider bekomme ich es nicht hin, dass meine css datei im html dokument richtig aufgerufen wird. Was genau muss ich den im Header und im Body und dort ist eben die Frage genau in welcher Form angeben, sodass er meine css-Datei richtig ließt



grundsätzlich lässt sich eine CSS-Datei folgendermaßen in ein HTML-Dokument einbinden:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>...</title>

<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="style.css">
</head>
<body>
...
</body>
</html>
```
In diesem Beispiel befindet sich das Stylesheet im selben Verzeichnis, wie das HTML-Dokument.

Wenn sich die CSS-Datei beispielsweise in einem Unterverzeichnis namens "css" befindet, lautet der Pfad im href-Attribut "css/style.css".


----------



## Emsig (28. Oktober 2007)

ja das ist mir soweit klar.... Wenn ich einen extra Ordnder habe für die css dateien muss ich doch einfach nur

href="cssdateien/style.css"

angeben oder?

Wie gehe ich dann weiter vor? Normal kann ich doch mehrer CSS-Formate in einer CSS-Datei schreiben, wie rufe ich jetzt eine bestimmte classe, Klassen beginnen doch immer  mit  . name...    oder? Und rufe ich dann die bestimmten Teil einer css-Datei in dem jeweiligen Kästchen in der Tabelle auf?


----------



## Maik (28. Oktober 2007)

Eine Klasse wird in einem HTML-Element mit dem class-Attribut, eine ID mit dem id-Attribut aufgerufen.

Lies hierzu bitte einfach das CSS-Kapitel Zentrale Formate definieren und darin die Unterkapitel:


Formate für Klassen definieren
Individualformate definieren


----------



## Emsig (28. Oktober 2007)

und was ist jetzt besser eine classe anzulegen oder eine ID...?

was für ein programm könnt ihr mir den empfehlen für die sytlesheets zu erstellen?
Momentan habe ich topstyle.


----------



## Maik (28. Oktober 2007)

Eine ID darf im HTML-Dokument nur *einmal* vergeben werden, eine Klasse hingegen kann theoretisch unendlich oft eingesetzt werden.

Topstyle ist als CSS-Editor vollkommen in Ordnung, wenngleich ich persönlich hierfür den HTML-Editor Phase5, und bei kleineren Stylesheets auch schonmal das gute alte Windows Notepad verwende.


----------



## Acriss (28. Oktober 2007)

Lade dir am besten den phase5 Editor runter
Gratis einfach mal bei google suchen, damit kannste ziemlich viel machen 

Erstmal gibts da keinen Unterschied.
Soweit ich mich erinner kann,
darf die ID aber nur einmal pro Quelltext verwendet werden, und die Klasse xmal,

am besten warten wir da nochmal auf Maiks Antowrt 

edit: Da brauchten wir noch nichtmal warten xD


----------



## Maik (28. Oktober 2007)

Wie lautet denn übrigens der CSS-Code für das Menü, und wie ist die Menüleiste im HTML-Code ausgezeichnet (lose Links, Listennavigation)?


----------



## Emsig (28. Oktober 2007)

ok, werd mir phase5 dann mal runterladen. 

Dann hätte ich noch eine zweite Frage. Wie kann ich mein Problem lösen, das ich die Links in meinem Menü nicht in einem neuen Fenster öffnen sondern eben in dem bestimmten Fenster in meiner Tabelle?

Hab schonmal irgendwas von gelesen, dass die Namen haben müssen, also die Kästchen meiner Tabelle, stimmt das? Und wie gebe ich diesen dann die Namen und was muss ich angeben, damit das Fenster meiner Menüpkt. sich dann in dem jeweiligen öffnet wo ich es haben will?


----------



## Maik (28. Oktober 2007)

Hierfür benötigst du entweder einen eingebetteten Frame (iframe), der in der Tabellenzelle eingefügt wird, oder eine serverseitige Scriptsprache, wie beispielsweise PHP, um die Inhalte dynamisch an der Stelle in das Dokument zu laden.

Der iFrame erhält im name-Attribut einen Namen, der im target-Attribut der Links als Zielfenster genannt wird - siehe Verweise zu eingebetteten Frames.


----------



## Emsig (28. Oktober 2007)

gibts auch irgendwelche Webseits die mir meine html-Datei reparieren können bzw. mir Fehler anzeigen oder so?

Hab schonmal was davon gehört, aber nix richtiges im Internet bis jetzt gefunden? 

Denn ich bekomme jetzt irgendwie seitdem ich das mit dem iframe gemacht habe, beim öffnen der Datei mit Kompozer eingezeigt das sich irgendwo ein Fehler befindet, aber nicht klar was und wo in der Datei!

ich habe jetzt als target ein von mir definierten Namen angegeben, allerdings macht er das jetzt immernoch nicht... Was muss ich den beim einbinden für ein src. angeben, damit er mir die verschiedenen Seiten von meinen Menüpunkten anzeigt, wenn ich darauf jeweils klicke?

Im Bsp. bei html-tutorial steht nur, ein Pfad an, aber ich will das ja für meine vielen, einzelnen Menüpunkte haben?!


----------



## Maik (28. Oktober 2007)

Den HTML-Code kannst du vom w3c-Validator überprüfen lassen.

Für konkrete Hilfestellungen bei deinen Problemen, solltest du hier mal einen Link zu deiner Seite nennen, oder den Quellcode posten, damit man einen Blick drauf werfen kann, wo der Fehler liegt.


----------



## Emsig (28. Oktober 2007)

ja, ich hab die noch net Online... werd die Tage mal sehn das ich das mal mache. Oder ich poste ihn dir mal


----------



## Maik (28. Oktober 2007)

Dann poste ihn hier bitte mal, denn ein Quellcode sagt immer mehr, als tausend Worte


----------

